# SCORE : A Film Music Documentary (Just in case you didn't see it).



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

Hi,

Just in case you didn't see this documentary, I thought posting it here would be useful. Enjoy.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## PedroPH (Jun 20, 2022)

I finished watching it yesterday (started the day before). It's nice. There isn't a lot of new information for someone who likes film scores, but still, it's enjoyable.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2022)

Their spin-off podcast series offer a lot of interviews with contemporary composers; I quite like them


----------



## RudyS (Jul 9, 2022)

Video is not available for me?


----------



## micrologus (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s not available …


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 9, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Video is not available for me?


me neither


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 9, 2022)

Here you go:









Let Me Google That


For all those people that find it more convenient to bother you with their question than to google it for themselves.




letmegooglethat.com





JKJK


----------



## branshen (Jul 9, 2022)

It was up on the distributor’s (gravitas ventures) YouTube account a couple of weeks ago. I watched the full documentary. Seems to have been taken down since. Change of heart after seeing the popularity of the documentary?


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 9, 2022)

I found it but not sure how legit the site its on is. Does look a biiiit sketchy. Its a great documentary though!


----------



## tc9000 (Jul 9, 2022)

...... annnnnd you can of course buy or rent it from numerous legit sources, which would also support the creators, and generally be a good thing to do!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 9, 2022)

I do have it saved, and it is shared here if anyone wants to download it: https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhgcEFqzrEzxnGknItt3AliD8I4Q


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 24, 2022)

Hahahaha  I love two replies above


----------

